# What Do You Prefer Joe White Or Powells As A Base Pale Malt?



## scrumpy (22/4/10)

hey!

just putting together a american brown recipe, Im not to sure with what pale malt i should use as a base.

I normally use Marris Otter for most of my pale base malts but I'd like to give the Aussie stuff a stab, just not sure which one??

any ideas?


----------



## mb83 (22/4/10)

Hey Scrumpy.
I recently did a side by side with simpson's maris otter and powell's ale malt.
The powell's will make a nice, clean beer, but you will need to add some extra spec malts, munich, amber etc to make up for the minimal malt finish.
I would say the same for JW. If you are used to the English stuff, you will need to compensate when using the aussie stuff.

Cheers,

Michael




scrumpy said:


> hey!
> 
> just putting together a american brown recipe, Im not to sure with what pale malt i should use as a base.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfy (22/4/10)

Given that it's going to be a brown ale (_I assume it's an ale you're making_), I'm not sure it will matter too much since you'll have a range of specialty malts to provide much of the character and flavor - maybe add in an extra layer or two to compensate for the fairly clean base that either choice will provide.
I have both Powells Ale and JW Traditional here in 25kg sacks and find the Powells is a resonable and serviceable base malt, and I'm happy to use it for basic session beers (Aussie/English style ales), due in part to the price. 
But if I'm looking for something a little extra (and some extra efficiency) I dip into the JW sack instead.

Powells Pils on the other hand does appear to be (some say deliberately) relatively unmodified and requires creative mashing to get the most out of it (_my winter-beer project is trying to learn some traditional mash schemes_).


----------



## Fourstar (22/4/10)

if you are making an american brown, no need to shell out on the MO IMO. You will get enough from your specialties that will proabably overrun the delicate flavours of MO anyway. MO best stands out on its own or with limited specialties present.

If you want to try and replicate MO with JW ale or Powells. Add 4-5% Biscuit, Aromatic or Imperial malt to your grist. it will give you a big deep husky nutty digestive biscuit flavour reminicent of complex base malt flavours. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (22/4/10)

what about Barrett Burston and IMC? Both quite malty. with unique subtleties.

Have been exploiting cheap prices and hoarding sacks.


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/10)

BB :icon_cheers:


----------



## hoohaaman (23/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> Given that it's going to be a brown ale (_I assume it's an ale you're making_), I'm not sure it will matter too much since you'll have a range of specialty malts to provide much of the character and flavor - maybe add in an extra layer or two to compensate for the fairly clean base that either choice will provide.
> I have both Powells Ale and JW Traditional here in 25kg sacks and find the Powells is a resonable and serviceable base malt, and I'm happy to use it for basic session beers (Aussie/English style ales), due in part to the price.
> But if I'm looking for something a little extra (and some extra efficiency) I dip into the JW sack instead.
> 
> Powells Pils on the other hand does appear to be (some say deliberately) relatively unmodified and requires creative mashing to get the most out of it (_my winter-beer project is trying to learn some traditional mash schemes_).




Ditto.I do like powels ale malt tho


----------



## Wolfy (23/4/10)

I'd assume that B.B. and IMC are out due to the Melbourne location and hence shopping via G&G's product list.


hoohaaman said:


> Ditto.I do like powels ale malt tho


I didn't say I don't like it, however cost is a factor in how/when I use it.
As a result, when I run out of what I have here, the bulk prices offered by CaftBrewer will probably encourage me try something different.


----------

